# Tablet mount power connection - stealthy



## jcmeyer5 (Apr 7, 2016)

I have made a frame for holding a tablet (iPad mini, but not really relevant) in my 2008 Expedition. It fits over the stock radio, and holds to the original panel via magnets. The only challenge I have not addressed is how to get power into the frame to charge the tablet without wires hanging out... which looks like butt. 

Ideally I would have a connection that connects when the frame is mounted into the truck. I don't want a plug or to plug it in and then mount it... also don't want the panel to look too modified if the frame is taken out. Enter the smart connector! Apple has these bad boys on their iPad Pro models. I'd need one with 4 contacts (4 wires in the lightning cable). I'd have to drill holes in the panel (new one on the way to preserve the original), but the contacts should be pretty well flush to the surface, so it shouldn't stick out too much.

So... anyone done anything like this? I can find the spring pins and contacts, but I hoped there was a DIY kit out there to help smooth the learning curve.


----------



## McNugget (Mar 25, 2016)

Nope I've never heard of it. Some people are using wireless charging for that.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

This looks to be a good option

https://www.amazon.com/Magnetic-Lightning-Stouch-Charging-Charger/dp/B015RKU1Z6


----------

